# Getting in just before end of transition period of brexit



## Ptx (Jun 8, 2020)

Due to circumstance I can’t get to Italy any earlier than mid November. From what I’ve read as long as I can register before the 20th of December then I’m entitled to live on there after that date. Do you think that’s enough time (Approx 3-4 weeks) for me to register? Is a fairly straight forward/quick thing to do or would I be pushing my luck? I am waiting for an Irish passport but due to covid 🙄 there’s massive delays in that department. Any advice is welcome!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Short answer it'll depend on what situation the world is in and where you are living.

Right now I'm not even sure the offices are open. If they are you'd have to expect longer lines between distancing and everything else.

Small towns tend to be fairly quick for stuff like this. Larger cities have their own timelines. Basically your application gets put at the back of the line and works it's way up. 

Four weeks if all your paperwork is perfect SHOULD be plenty with time to spare even in a large city. Normally. But these aren't normal times.

Do you have a place to live already? Do you have your codice fiscale already? 

Many towns/cities have the forms online. I'd download them now and make sure you have everything you can arrange .


----------



## Ptx (Jun 8, 2020)

That’s what I was worried about that things might be a bit slower than usual. Codice fiscale? Don’t have a place to stay but there seems to be quite a lot about in Florence and a lot of the listings have been up for quite a long time so don’t think it should take long to find a place. I’ll check online for the forms, would I just look up town hall Florence? Thanks


----------



## Ptx (Jun 8, 2020)

Also surely as long as I initiate the process before that date then that’s proof I was in the country before the end of the transition? I’m just hoping the transition period gets extended!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

https://servizi.comune.fi.it/serviz...nza-cambio-di-residenza-cittadino-comunitario

That's Florence. If you can't read Italian you can try using google translate.


----------



## Ptx (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks for your advice


----------

